
Enlightenment – The Underrated Window Manager - turrini
https://www.enlightenment.org/about
======
dozzie
I'm still working under the old incarnation of E, e16 (a.k.a. Enlightenment
0.16) and it still rocks. Some of that could be muscle memory and habits that
survived fifteen years already, though.

Still, I've never seen a window manager that would allow me to set up virtual
desktops so I could move in three dimensions (2x2 in three layers).

